# С Днем Рожденья, Drongo!



## Tiare

Саша, поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения! )))) 


Прекрасный повод для улыбки
Сегодня с самого утра,
И в поздравительной открытке
Я пожелать хочу добра,
Здоровья, счастья, настроенья,
Любви, весны, весёлых дней!
Побольше денег, уваженья,
Дороги жизни поровней!​


----------



## shestale

Александр, поздравляю и всех благ!!!


----------



## orderman

_С днем рождения, Саша!


_​


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Сашка

Поздравляю))


----------



## Кирилл

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## mike 1

С днем рождения!


----------



## Mila

*Пусть годы мчатся - не беда;
Врачует время раны,
И пусть уходят навсегда
Невзгоды и туманы.

А то, что для души светло,
Пусть остается с Вами.
Желаем в этот день того,
Чего хотите сами.*​


----------



## Stas1969

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera

*Если есть у тебя для житья закуток -
В наше подлое время - и хлеба кусок,
Если ты никому не слуга, не хозяин -
Счастлив ты и воистину духом высок

За мгновеньем мгновение - и жизнь промелькнет...
Пусть веселием это мгновенье блеснет!
Берегись, ибо жизнь - это сущность творенья,
Как ее проведешь, так она и пройдет.*


----------



## Drongo

Ребят, спасибо большое за поздравления. Я вчера думал, поздравит бот или нет. ))) Потом вспомнил что не поздравит, дату рождения вроде убрал. Персональное поздравление в тысячу раз приятнее. Спасибо Марина. :curtsey:

Утром вот, зашёл и увидел, такие приятные слова, поздравления, пожелания... Ребят, спасибо вам огромное. Очень приятно читать и получать поздравления. :yess:


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## thyrex

*Саня*, от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения

*Много песен, много слов.
Море целое цветов.
В День Рожденья Александра
Весь в подарках, пожеланьях
В этот яркий, чудный день
Ты и принц, и царь и Лель.
Будь творцом своей судьбы
В мире счастья и любви!
Также знай, что ты любим
Саша — ты не повторим! *

Ну и никак нельзя без музыкального поздравления 
http://youtu.be/mO-i5rEshxI​


----------



## Techno

С Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## machito

Поздравляю! 
Здоровья!
Удачи!


----------



## edde

С вареньем!:friends:


----------



## OKshef

Саня, прости, что здесь опоздал! Поздравляю! Надеюсь, шкалы настроения не хватило!
В общем, оставайся тем человеком, каким я тебя знал и знаю!


----------



## Drongo

Спасибо огромное за поздравления, песенка прикольная. ))) Всё что пожелали всё буду исполнять. )))


----------



## TheFirstNoob

Поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!! Всего наилучшего.


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю !!!


----------



## goredey

Поздравляю, дорогой! Всего наилучшего и удачи по жизни.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg7BFXss1hE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Phoenix

И я того же мнения.. С праздником !!!


----------



## Hotab

Поздравляю)))


----------

